# Anyone from the Big Island?



## CharAsh (Mar 23, 2012)

Just wanted to know if anyone on here is located on the Big Island.


----------



## CharAsh (Mar 23, 2012)

If anyone views this and knows the answer please respond. I was wondering if there's any trees in Hawaii that I would be able to use the wood from for my aquarium?
I always see dead/fallen dried up ohia and such along the lava flows, is this safe? Or Keawe?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Keawe and Ohia will work. I've also used strawberry guava (looks like Manzanita) and some other wood from a tree that I dont know the name of. Just make sure it is completely dried out and remove the bark and soft wood.


----------



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey char, you still looking for shrimp?


----------

